# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  My Endler's Livebearers

## henritsai

My endler for your viewing pleasure

----------


## Quixotic

Hybrid endlers.  :Wink:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Looks like a snake variant endler....nice sized females to drop fries  :Wink:

----------


## DazzleDiscus

wow! I've seen a picture of the male before in a book, yet had no clue that they were endlers! All I've seen color wise in endlers are the ones with the orange stripes and black spots. Guess I'll have to look them up to see what other colors have been bred! Thanks for posting the pic henritsai!

----------


## Cacatuoides

You can visit www.swampriveraquatics.com
Adrian has many strains, pure and hybrid.....lovely and colorful fishes

----------


## Quixotic

> wow! I've seen a picture of the male before in a book, yet had no clue that they were endlers! All I've seen color wise in endlers are the ones with the orange stripes and black spots. Guess I'll have to look them up to see what other colors have been bred! Thanks for posting the pic henritsai!


Except that these aren't endler's in the true sense. The ones in the picture are hybrids, a cross between _Poecilia wingei_ (endler's) and most likely _P. reticulata_ (guppies).

----------


## DazzleDiscus

hmm... I guess I havn't given Endler's much thought. I've rarely seen them around, and when I do they are mistreated and labeled as feeder fish. Thanks for the website Cacatuoides! I'll have to check into that.

They do look very similar to guppies. Is adult size the only noticeable physical difference between endler's and guppies?

----------


## lampeye

Actually, it's most likely that Endler's themselves are hybrids. The only thing for sure is that _P. wingei_ is a described species, distinct from _P. reticulata_ (and that's not so sure - I wouldn't be surprised if the name is eventually relegated to synonomy w/ reticulata, considering the oriinal description). It ISN'T certain yet that Endler's are pure _P. wingei_. Reading John Endler's description of the fish, and the differences in behavior between the originals and those collected in 1998, and the different population makeup at Laguna de los Patos between Endler and Pou, it _looks_ like Endlers are a unique hybrid population going off in their own direction. Neat stuff.

----------


## DazzleDiscus

:Smile:  ah genetics. 

Lampeye is seems like you have a deep intrest in Endler's! Do you keep them?

I've checked out the website you posted Cacatuoides (and others websites as well). They are beautiful! great things can come from small packages that's for sure! My favorites would have to be the peacocks... of course!

----------


## lampeye

Actually, the "peacock" pattern is typical of _P. reticulata_ - Endler used that color pattern as an example of likely intermingling between ELB and guppies.

I've had Enlder's for a while, DD. I alternate between liking them and finding them boring  :Very Happy:  (they're so prolific once they get going).

----------


## DazzleDiscus

:Very Happy:  yeah I know that the snakeskin/peacock pattern is typical of the guppies... The "black head tigers" (SwampRiverAquatics) are pretty cool too.  :Roll Eyes: 

Yeah they are definately prolific- makes a good supplement to a cichlid's diet.

----------

